# West Box Elder Sage Grouse



## Irongut (Dec 5, 2015)

After all my big game applications were a bust, I decided to put in for anything and everything on upland game, and ended up drawing out for the West Box Elder Sage Grouse hunt. I have no familiarity with the area and am looking forward to the adventure of visiting the area and hunting it, but wanted to see if there might be anyone here with a little more familiarity or contacts to get access to huntable land. Any and all tips, advice, and interesting anecdotes appreciated.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! If I were you, I'd give the biologist over that region a call and talk to him/her about the population of grouse and where to find them. They should also be able to give you some pointers on which walk-in access areas to try. Good luck!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I am not sure quite where your area is. But I know that the fire we recently had really wiped out some of the most popular places to hunt sage grouse. Good luck on your hunt. I would imagine that they wouldn't travel to far past the burn areas. Keep us posted.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Look for a small town who's name reflects the thing you are looking for. There are birds there.


----------



## Irongut (Dec 5, 2015)

Trooper said:


> Look for a small town who's name reflects the thing you are looking for. There are birds there.


Ah, I see. Thanks Trooper.


----------

